# 1st new stick in a while



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I did this for a relative that is having knee surgery. First thing I've done for quite a while. Sort of an Irish walking stick made of oak. I was in a hurry so I forgot to take pics in the early stages. This oak seems to be a white oak hybrid. It has an odd growth pattern almost like hornbeam. Found it in my back lot about 2 years ago, been drying ever since.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That looks great has that Irish stick look indeed.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice looking natural stick.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

This looks great, has it got a twist halfway down the stick? N.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

It has maybe 8 or so ridges that run from a little above the root all the way to the top in a long slow twist. Not caused by vines, I'm not sure what caused the twist. Others nearby have the ridges but they run more or less straight up and down the trunk.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice! How did you color it?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done alador!


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Guys. I have to say, after giving this one a walk test, it's probably my favorite stick I've done. And it goes in the mail as soon as I can get it packed up.

LilysDad--For coloring I use Fiebings leather dye. I just did two coats of dye and topped it with Spar Varnish. Had I remembered how long Spar Varnish takes to cure I would have gone another way though. Sorta pressed for time on this one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Blackened shank gives a great look to the piece. :thumbsu:


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

That came out great, I like the blacked shank too.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

I've had good news. The recipient of this stick had his surgery and is doing fine, he also is quite taken with the stick. He ran into someone who imports items from Ireland and they asked where he ordered his shillelagh. I was pleased it passed muster as authentic. Now I'm scouring the woods for another piece of oak like that one, or I will be once this huge snow storm passes.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

missed this post nice one


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Good luck with your search alador. I have never used Oak. Keep us informed if you find anything. N.


----------

